# Power pole Problem



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

My 2 yr old power pole blew a hose or fitting yesterday, sprayed hydraulic oil all over the wife and me. Had to manually raise the whole contraption. Any one else have this happen? Depending on cost will have it fixed but got me thinking about a Talon. 
Opinions?


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

watch out for the talon heard problems of it going down on its own


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I had my fittings all start leaking after about 2 years. The 2 at the pump were small. 1 at the ram was small leak but the other was major and took the unit out. I purchased all new swivel fittings and fluid from power pole and redid fixed the problem. it was about 50 bucks For that with extra quart of fluid. I didn't have time to redo the plastic tubing, but I would think the best thing to do would be to have some good quality hoses made and ditch the tubing with those push in connect fittings. Just a matter of time before the o rings in those things fail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

stick with your power pole, you don't sell your truck when it gets a flat do you? Get it fixed and fish on


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

My button on the console is working right, when I try to put it down it moves in slow motion and makes no noise. But my with my remote it works normal? What is the problem?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Chiquapin13 said:


> My button on the console is working right, when I try to put it down it moves in slow motion and makes no noise. But my with my remote it works normal? What is the problem?


Bad switch or corroded wire sounds like not giving good power to pump. Had similar issue with a corroded battery connection on 1 of 2 batteries. One worked well , the other acted almost dead. Symptom on pp was slow to move. Cleaned post and fixed problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

save yourself some money and dont order replacement fittings from power pole. 

Go to any good hydraulic dealer and they will sell you the same fittings for a few $. If you want the exat brand look up your local Parker hydraulic distributor. They are cheap enough to buy extras and carry them in the boat. Same goes for the tubing and the pumps etc... if your pump goes out you can get it rebuilt or replaced by a good parker distributor for less than you can from power pole and you dont have to pay shipping!


----------



## PowerPoleTech (Aug 22, 2011)

JWS.Hookem,
Send me an email with your shipping address and we'll get you the replacement tubing and/or fittings sent out for no charge. [email protected].
br1006,
Please be careful getting your pumps rebuilt by anyone other than JL Marine, we have very specific pressures and release valves that ensure proper operation of the unit. We always offer a no charge rebuild on any pump and ensure it to operate the same as a new unit.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

PowerPoleTech said:


> JWS.Hookem,
> Send me an email with your shipping address and we'll get you the replacement tubing and/or fittings sent out for no charge. [email protected].
> br1006,
> Please be careful getting your pumps rebuilt by anyone other than JL Marine, we have very specific pressures and release valves that ensure proper operation of the unit. We always offer a no charge rebuild on any pump and ensure it to operate the same as a new unit.


Thanks for the info, glad to see support from power pole.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

PowerPoleTech said:


> JWS.Hookem,
> Send me an email with your shipping address and we'll get you the replacement tubing and/or fittings sent out for no charge. [email protected].
> br1006,
> Please be careful getting your pumps rebuilt by anyone other than JL Marine, we have very specific pressures and release valves that ensure proper operation of the unit. We always offer a no charge rebuild on any pump and ensure it to operate the same as a new unit.


Can't beat service like this guys.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

PowerPoleTech said:


> JWS.Hookem,
> Send me an email with your shipping address and we'll get you the replacement tubing and/or fittings sent out for no charge. [email protected].
> br1006,
> Please be careful getting your pumps rebuilt by anyone other than JL Marine, we have very specific pressures and release valves that ensure proper operation of the unit. We always offer a no charge rebuild on any pump and ensure it to operate the same as a new unit.


Sure makes me feel better about selling my Talon and putting on a new blade this week! Awesome service!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Thanks Branden!!!*



PowerPoleTech said:


> JWS.Hookem,
> Send me an email with your shipping address and we'll get you the replacement tubing and/or fittings sent out for no charge. [email protected].
> br1006,
> Please be careful getting your pumps rebuilt by anyone other than JL Marine, we have very specific pressures and release valves that ensure proper operation of the unit. We always offer a no charge rebuild on any pump and ensure it to operate the same as a new unit.


Email sent with specifics. One of the hoses has split. Thank you for your quick response!!!


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Makes me glad both of my shallow water anchors are Power Pole. Great service.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Good job power pole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I have had similar great support from PP. 
Way to go JL marine........power pole all the way. 
Thinking about getting a new Blade in red to match the boat


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

boltmaster said:


> I have had similar great support from PP.
> Way to go JL marine........power pole all the way.
> Thinking about getting a new Blade in red to match the boat


Talk to Val at bot-tech.com he gave me the best deal out there and has helped with all of my questions. [email protected]


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You know how much you loved your Talon!!  I guess I will find out about Talons, this summer since I have been on the water 3-4 times a week easy throughout the summer. LOL I love me some Power pole though, I ran one for 6 years>>>



Swamp Root said:


> Sure makes me feel better about selling my Talon and putting on a new blade this week! Awesome service!


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

PowerPoleTech said:


> JWS.Hookem,
> Send me an email with your shipping address and we'll get you the replacement tubing and/or fittings sent out for no charge. [email protected].
> br1006,
> Please be careful getting your pumps rebuilt by anyone other than JL Marine, we have very specific pressures and release valves that ensure proper operation of the unit. We always offer a no charge rebuild on any pump and ensure it to operate the same as a new unit.


Now that's service! :brew:

Just reading that made my day better! Glad to see customer service still exists! Good on ya Power Pole Tech!


----------

